# Chinese Uber Eats accused of exploiting workers in Australia



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/chinese-food-delivery-service-accused-of-exploiting-workers-in-australia


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

And this is news why?

NEWS FLASH: The sky is blue! 

And an even more amazing news flash no one ever imaginated:

NEWS MEGA-FLASH: Fluffy white things in sky are clouds!


----------

